# Estar de vuelta (de todo)



## Elessar

Últimament m'he estat preguntant sobre una expressió castellana que m'agrada molt: "*Estar de vuelta*" és a dir: _Estar de antemano enterado de algo de que se le cree o puede creer ignorante_. Segur que heu sentit dir "ése está de vuelta de todo" per referir-se que es una persona que ha viscut molt i no li sorprén res. 

La meua pregunta és: hi ha cap expressió equivalent en català? Jo diria _estar molt rodat_, però em pregunte si hi ha alguna altra diguem-ne tipificada en llenguatge estàndard. 

Salut!


----------



## Elessar

Ésser un gat vell?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo també diria _gat vell_.


----------



## Rookie406

D'acord amb el _gat vell._

Però també m'en ve una altra al cap, més llarga:_ Quan hi va, ja en vinc._


----------



## Elessar

Gràcies per això de *gat vell*, no hi havia caigut.

Però què faríeu servir en contexts com ara:

_- Oye, ¿y qué te parece de la decisión de cerrar las puertas del instituto?
- Buah, mira, ya estoy de vuelta de ese tema. Llevo muchos años en la Educación y sé que no traerá nada malo._

o

_- ¿Sabes de alguien que conozca bien el conflicto israelí y palestino?
- Habla con Juan, él ya está de vuelta de eso. ¿No ves que vivió 4 años allí?_

És a dir, quan apareix l'expressió _estar de vuelta de algo_.

Gràcies


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Jo tampoc conec una expressió equivalent, les que ja s'han dit estan molt bé.  


Elessar said:


> _- Oye, ¿y qué te parece de la decisión de cerrar las puertas del instituto?
> - Buah, mira, ya estoy de vuelta de ese tema. Llevo muchos años en la Educación y sé que no traerá nada malo._


Jo potser diria: 
_No m'han d'explicar res, a mi, d'aquest tema. Porto molts anys..._, etc. 


> _- ¿Sabes de alguien que conozca bien el conflicto israelí y palestino?
> - Habla con Juan, él ya está de vuelta de eso. ¿No ves que vivió 4 años allí?_


No sé, se m'acud una expressió, no sé si hi escau del tot: 
_Parla amb el Joan, aquest està curat d'espants, no veus que hi va viure quatre anys? _


----------



## Demurral

Namarne said:


> Hola,
> _Porto molts anys..._, etc.




Llevar X tiempo -- FER X TEMPS


Fa molts anys que estic a l'educació o alguna a cosa així seria més correcte!



fins una altra!

dem


----------



## Namarne

Gràcies, Demurral, el meu català és ple de castellanismes. (I crec que al revés).


----------



## gari

Tot i que és un fil antic, volia afegir això que m'he trobat al llibre _Dora diu que no_, d'Isabel-Clara Simó:



> No m’agrada dir-ho com si jo *estigués de tornada de tot* i tu caminasses a les palpentes.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola

Trobe que l'expressió castellana "estar de vuelta" pot tenir molts significats, segons el context, caldria posar una paràgraf més llarg i així veure que vol dir exactament. Crec que altre significat que no heu fet menció és el de "*passar de tot*", que *res no l'impressiona *o que ja *res no l'importa.*
Respecte a la cita de Na Isabel-Clara Simó, tot i coneixent i respectant les seues "coneixences", em sembla massa forçat; l'entenem perquè coneixem la frase castellana, però si no fora per això...


----------

